# Will steroids help me gain weight generally?



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok this may be a muscle forum but it's not strictly what I'm interested in. I'm underweight and generally eat more than the average person. I've tried all sorts including supplements but nothing helps me gain any weight...so basically I've been wondering is steroids will help me. Now I'm really not interested in becomming some kind of muscle-man beast or anything, I guess I basically just want more flesh on my bones!

So will it work, or not?


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

You wanna be fat?


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright mate, I bet if you worked out what you ate in an average day it comes out at no way near alot of calories. Diet is the first thing to look into, hopping on to supps and steds won't help you if your not getting in enough daily calories to put on any weight. Post up your diet and you'll get advice on what's best to do. How old are you by the way?


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

What is your height and weight at now?


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> You wanna be fat?


No, I dont wanna be skinny...!



adsdj said:


> Alright mate, I bet if you worked out what you ate in an average day it comes out at no way near alot of calories. Diet is the first thing to look into, hopping on to supps and steds won't help you if your not getting in enough daily calories to put on any weight. Post up your diet and you'll get advice on what's best to do. How old are you by the way?


I'll sort this out tomorrow for you then. What kind of thing *should* I be eating? I read somewhere a while ago that I should try eating like **** loads of potatoes and pasta, but the plan which I saw someone else was using just seemed insane..

I'm 21. 5'6/7 and weight approx 8st10


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> What is your height and weight at now?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Might as well aim for a muscular build rather than just getting heavier (fat) in general?


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

Barker said:


> Might as well aim for a muscular build rather than just getting heavier (fat) in general?


Thing is I don't just wanna be bone and muscle...it doesn't do it for me personally. Finding clothes that fit is kinda one of my main issues at the moment lol

John I editted my post above


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Haden said:


> Ok this may be a muscle forum but it's not strictly what I'm interested in. I'm underweight and generally eat more than the average person. I've tried all sorts including supplements but nothing helps me gain any weight...so basically I've been wondering is steroids will help me. Now I'm really not interested in becomming some kind of muscle-man beast or anything, I guess I basically just want more flesh on my bones!
> 
> So will it work, or not?


Generally yes .... lol.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Haden said:


> Thing is I don't just wanna be bone and muscle...it doesn't do it for me personally. Finding clothes that fit is kinda one of my main issues at the moment lol
> 
> John I editted my post above


I see what you're saying mate but you also don't wanne be someone who still looks skinny around the shoulders but has a belly from over eating. That's the worst of both worlds.

I wouldn't worry about weight more how you look. You prob don't need to put on lots of WEIGHT more change your body composition. If you do lots of heavy compound lifts and focused on increasing your strength your body composition would change and you'd look good. Deadlifts and squats will give you that thickness in your back that will stop you looking skinny. and presses (bench and ohp) will help your arms, shoulders and and chest be more profound. Try and lift heavy as you can and focus on getting stronger while following a proper bulking diet. If you are pulling and pressing big numbers chances are you wont have a skinny frame for long.

Heavy compound lifts, zero/minimal cardio, bulking diet should help you out. After you done that THEN look into steroids.

Were you thinking of taking steroids and just not working out at a gym?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

JohnStubbs said:


> I see what you're saying mate but you also don't wanne be someone who still looks skinny around the shoulders but has a belly from over eating. That's the worst of both worlds.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about weight more how you look. You prob don't need to put on lots of WEIGHT more change your body composition. If you do lots of heavy compound lifts and focused on increasing your strength your body composition would change and you'd look good. Deadlifts and squats will give you that thickness in your back that will stop you looking skinny. and presses (bench and ohp) will help your arms, shoulders and and chest be more profound. Try and lift heavy as you can and focus on getting stronger while following a proper bulking diet. If you are pulling and pressing big numbers chances are you wont have a skinny frame for long.
> 
> ...


X2 Good advice there.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Just eat anything! You want to out on weight, not muscle. The only alternative is water or fat. Just eat anything then.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes they will but they can also have serious side effects, have you looked into these side effects?

If you want to put flesh on your bones then eat diet thats adequate in calories for you add muscle to your frame and go to the gym.


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> I see what you're saying mate but you also don't wanne be someone who still looks skinny around the shoulders but has a belly from over eating. That's the worst of both worlds.


Is that likely to happen? Obviously that's not what I want.



JohnStubbs said:


> I wouldn't worry about weight more how you look. You prob don't need to put on lots of WEIGHT more change your body composition. If you do lots of heavy compound lifts and focused on increasing your strength your body composition would change and you'd look good. Deadlifts and squats will give you that thickness in your back that will stop you looking skinny. and presses (bench and ohp) will help your arms, shoulders and and chest be more profound. Try and lift heavy as you can and focus on getting stronger while following a proper bulking diet. If you are pulling and pressing big numbers chances are you wont have a skinny frame for long.
> 
> Heavy compound lifts, zero/minimal cardio, bulking diet should help you out. After you done that THEN look into steroids.
> 
> Were you thinking of taking steroids and just not working out at a gym?


Yes when I said "weight" I just meant like body mass or whatever. As I said though I'm not interested in gaining loads of muscle that requires going to the gym all the time and putting a LOT of effort in to something I'm not actually bothered about. 2 years ago I lived in an apartment block that had a gym, so I used it regularly and frankly I saw minimal results. Alright, I wasn't eating some special diet but that's another thing...I don't really want to eat nothing but jacket potatoes for 6 months so that I can gain like 3 pounds..

"Were you thinking of taking steroids and just not working out at a gym?"

Yes and no. No because I don't want it to all turn to muscle, but I exercise and lift weights like 3 times a week as it is anyway.



chilisi said:


> Your obviously not eating enough. Eat more proteins, carbs and good fats. Forget Steroids.


..Well here is my diet.

Breakfast: either a good size bowl of cereal (usually wheat based, or museli that kinda thing) or 2 slices of toast or 2 cheese muffins

Snack: probably a chocolate bar (like Penguin sized) or fruit yoghurt

Lunch: more often than not a sandwich, anything from tuna mayo to cheese ploughmans or egg&cress. packet of crisps, maybe another chocolate bar.

Dinner: roughly 5 out of 7 nights a week it will be a proper, big meal. I eat a lot of pasta dishes, things with meat like curry, chilli, pies etc (all home made) with either rice or potatoes depending on what it is, plus other side dishes and vegetables. Also a lot of chicken dishes. On the other nights it'll probably be a pizza in the oven or something (I very rarely eat takeaways).

Over the last year I've been eating dessert a lot too, so anything from icecream to cheesecake, pastry stuff, or fruit salad.

And then I always get hungry late at night so I usually finish off with either another bowl of cereal or more toast. It's not unusual for me to come downstairs at midnight and eat a couple of chocolate bars, a yoghurt, some bread and jam and whatever else takes my fancy.

I basically eat whatever I want, when I want. But no real "junk food" I don't think. When it comes to dinner I usually eat more than the 3 other people in my household. The thing is that my metabolism is so high that it doesn't matter what I eat or how much of it...no difference.



mars1960 said:


> Yes they will but they can also have serious side effects, have you looked into these side effects?
> 
> If you want to put flesh on your bones then eat diet thats adequate in calories for you add muscle to your frame and go to the gym.


I'm in the process of reading all the stickies in this section to get a better idea of it all.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

4 chocolate bars a day. If I ate that I'd have a belly beyond bellies! I know people at work who tuck away 3 or 4 bags of crisps each day, can't be good for you though.

And you don't need to eat nothing but jacket potatoes for 6 months to gain 3lbs, not sure where that idea comes from.


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

adsdj said:


> 4 chocolate bars a day. If I ate that I'd have a belly beyond bellies! I know people at work who tuck away 3 or 4 bags of crisps each day, can't be good for you though.
> 
> *And you don't need to eat nothing but jacket potatoes for 6 months to gain 3lbs, not sure where that idea comes from.*


I'm saying that's what would happen if I had some crazy diet like that. Through struggling with this for about 4 years I'm pretty sure that no change in eating habit is going to help me fill out.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Haden said:


> I'm saying that's what would happen if I had some crazy diet like that. Through struggling with this for about 4 years I'm pretty sure that no change in eating habit is going to help me fill out.


What was your diet like say, 2 years ago? Any different to what it is now?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Try drinking 6 pints of full fat milk per day for a month... I bet you put weight on


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> I see what you're saying mate but you also don't wanne be someone who still looks skinny around the shoulders but has a belly from over eating. That's the worst of both worlds.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about weight more how you look. You prob don't need to put on lots of WEIGHT more change your body composition. If you do lots of heavy compound lifts and focused on increasing your strength your body composition would change and you'd look good. Deadlifts and squats will give you that thickness in your back that will stop you looking skinny. and presses (bench and ohp) will help your arms, shoulders and and chest be more profound. Try and lift heavy as you can and focus on getting stronger while following a proper bulking diet. If you are pulling and pressing big numbers chances are you wont have a skinny frame for long.
> 
> ...


good advice here pal. weight training isnt just for sweaty bald men. alot of people do it for aesthetic reasons. clothes hang better off broad shoulders and a clim waist. you really should start training mate.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

just a general addition. gaining general weight is the easiest thing. losing weight and gaining muscle is the hardest. you need to consume clean calories but lots of them to gain size, also saying seeing minimal results from hammering the gym doesnt reflect negatively on weight training(which works), it reflects on the routine/diet/rest etc you were getting/doing at the time (which obviously wasnt working.)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

If you cant put on weight you dont eat enough... Or you have aids

If you HONESTLY eat enough, go get tested for aids


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

big ste said:


> Try drinking 6 pints of full fat milk per day for a month... I bet you put weight on


Same here these "hard gainer" skinny people who say "But i eat LOADS and never put on weight"

BULL**** they dont eat **** all


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> If you cant put on weight you dont eat enough... Or you have aids


 Quote of the week that one


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

adsdj said:


> What was your diet like say, 2 years ago? Any different to what it is now?


Err a little bit different I guess. I probably ate more lazy-meals like noodles back then but not that much difference to now no.



MarkFranco said:


> Same here these "hard gainer" skinny people who say "But i eat LOADS and never put on weight"
> 
> BULL**** they dont eat **** all


Did you even read my diet?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I started out like you mate, people used to ask how i was so skinny yet i'm always eating.. But you soon realise most of the things you eat are sh1te and don't actually do anything for your body. I started eating oats with full fat milk for brecky and added a weight gain shake after my lunch & dinner & suddenly it started happening for me.

After 6 months id managed to put on a good 1 & 1/2 stone & keep it, that was with minimal training.. This is where it all started and now im hooked, Since then ive done nothing but read about diets & nutrition added a few more supplements & eventually 4 years down the line im just starting to play properly with AAS. Its not something you want to just do on a wim hoping you will put weight on, otherwise you will loose everything as soon as you stop, which being a waste of time & money is also damaging to your health.

But all else failing then yes you possibly have aids.


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

MrMike said:


> I started out like you mate, people used to ask how i was so skinny yet i'm always eating.. But you soon realise most of the things you eat are sh1te and don't actually do anything for your body. I started eating oats with full fat milk for brecky and added a weight gain shake after my lunch & dinner & suddenly it started happening for me.
> 
> After 6 months id managed to put on a good 1 & 1/2 stone & keep it, that was with minimal training.. This is where it all started and now im hooked, Since then ive done nothing but read about diets & nutrition added a few more supplements & eventually 4 years down the line im just starting to play properly with AAS. Its not something you want to just do on a wim hoping you will put weight on, otherwise you will loose everything as soon as you stop, which being a waste of time & money is also damaging to your health.
> 
> But all else failing then yes you possibly have aids.


Can I ask how tall you are and how much you weighed at the time?

And what's with all the aids comments? Is it some sort of inhouse joke? Cos it's kinda scaring me lol..


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Haden said:


> Err a little bit different I guess. I probably ate more lazy-meals like noodles back then but not that much difference to now no.
> 
> Did you even read my diet?


He probably did mate, No offence but you cant expect to gain weight on that diet its full of cr4p, the only good things are your evening meal (except the pizzas etc), possibly your sandwich filling (maybe the bread if its wholemeal) & the milk in your cereal lol.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Haden said:


> Can I ask how tall you are and how much you weighed at the time?
> 
> And what's with all the aids comments? Is it some sort of inhouse joke? Cos it's kinda scaring me lol..


6ft and about 9st 2 i was 19/20 and fed up of being skinny. I'm now 24 (still 6ft lol) and 13st 9 but i dont have a bit of fat on me, All my gains have been slow and natural i could of gained allot more in the time but ive only been serious for the last year, I have only done one pro-hormone cycle which was a waste of time imo.

Im very happy with my body now but as i said im hooked to this game and im about to start a dbol cycle so we will see how that goes


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Haden said:


> Err a little bit different I guess. I probably ate more lazy-meals like noodles back then but not that much difference to now no.
> 
> Did you even read my diet?


No and even if it is good, I doubt your honest and even consistant with it

Eating a good diet 1-3 days out of 7 wont work.

You all say the same "oh but i eat loads" you dont, you really dont

Like i said get tested for aids or tape worms.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think you have a strange idea of what 'weight' is. If you want to put on weight that will make you look better then you need to put on muscle. You say you don't like the muscle and bone look, well the thing is that is not going to happen by accident. It takes a lot of work to get ripped and is mostly down to diet. Get this idea out of your head about wanting to put on weight but not wanting to put on muscle because it does not make sense.

You need to train hard and eat good food. If you don't want to be going to the gym then maybe do kick boxing or karate but you need to be doing something physical.

If you don't want to put any effort in then you will not get any results end of story.


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

MrMike said:


> He probably did mate, No offence but you cant expect to gain weight on that diet its full of cr4p, the only good things are your evening meal (except the pizzas etc), possibly your sandwich filling (maybe the bread if its wholemeal) & the milk in your cereal lol.


Ok so when is someone gonna tell me what I should eat? lol



MrMike said:


> 6ft and about 9st 2 i was 19/20 and fed up of being skinny. I'm now 24 (still 6ft lol) and 13st 9 with only doing one PH cycle (which wasnt worth the effort). Im very happy with my body now but as i said im hooked to this game and im about to start a dbol cycle so we will see how that goes


No idea what the second half of that means  What kind of weight gain shake then?



MarkFranco said:


> No and even if it is good, I doubt your honest and even consistant with it
> 
> Eating a good diet 1-3 days out of 7 wont work.
> 
> ...


You doubt I'm honest? Why would I come here asking for advice, and lie about it? Last time I checked, that defeated the object.



monkeybiker said:


> I think you have a strange idea of what 'weight' is. If you want to put on weight that will make you look better then you need to put on muscle. You say you don't like the muscle and bone look, well the thing is that is not going to happen by accident. It takes a lot of work to get ripped and is mostly down to diet. Get this idea out of your head about wanting to put on weight but not wanting to put on muscle because it does not make sense.
> 
> You need to train hard and eat good food. If you don't want to be going to the gym then maybe do kick boxing or karate but you need to be doing something physical.
> 
> If you don't want to put any effort in then you will not get any results end of story.


I know exactly what I want, it's just harder to explain. I never said I don't want to gain muscle, I'm just not interested in goin down the gym pumping iron for hours on end. When I say I want to put on weight, I just mean I want a more 'average' body type.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

as mentioned you need to train hard and put in a lot of effort to change your body comp, it seems the message you are giving off from your posts is that you can't be a*sed to train and work at it, unfortunatly theres no easy fix mate, forget gear and sort yourself out a decent training prog and diet.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> I think you have a strange idea of what 'weight' is. If you want to put on weight that will make you look better then you need to put on muscle. You say you don't like the muscle and bone look, well the thing is that is not going to happen by accident. It takes a lot of work to get ripped and is mostly down to diet. Get this idea out of your head about wanting to put on weight but not wanting to put on muscle because it does not make sense.
> 
> You need to train hard and eat good food..


Agreed. It always amuses me when people say things like "I don't lift weights because I don't want to be massive" ... like it's that easy. Some people seem to think that if you touch a barbell you turn into Mr Olympia.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Haden said:


> I know exactly what I want, it's just harder to explain. I never said I don't want to gain muscle, I'm just not interested in goin down the gym pumping iron for hours on end. When I say I want to put on weight, I just mean I want a more 'average' body type.


That is what you will get if you go down the gym. At least to start with. You aren't going to jump from under 9 stone to The Hulk because you went the gym. Look up Rippetoe's Starting Strength. It doesn't involve "hours of pumping iron". All you need is a Monday, Wednesday, Friday routine consisting of compound lifts. You wont be in the gym for more than an hour each time. that's 3 hours MAX out your week. That is WAY better than just taking steroids without training.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Some people seem to think that if you touch a barbell you turn into Mr Olympia.


Oh really? Damn, might as well go back to my bag of crisps and telly then.


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> Agreed. It always amuses me when people say things like "I don't lift weights because I don't want to be massive" ... like it's that easy. Some people seem to think that if you touch a barbell you turn into Mr Olympia.





JohnStubbs said:


> That is what you will get if you go down the gym. At least to start with. You aren't going to jump from under 9 stone to The Hulk because you went the gym. Look up Rippetoe's Starting Strength. It doesn't involve "hours of pumping iron". All you need is a Monday, Wednesday, Friday routine consisting of compound lifts. You wont be in the gym for more than an hour each time. that's 3 hours MAX out your week. That is WAY better than just taking steroids without training.


I already said I used to use the gym regularly, so this doesn't even apply to me. What I said was that I don't want to use steroids AND become a gym freak.

Using a gym isn't even an option for me at the moment anyway due to where I now live and other circumstance, which is another reason for ruling it out. So yeah maybe I am looking for a "quick fix", it's not like I'm trying to LOSE weight so why should I have to put so much effort into gaining a little.


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

There are no quick fixes. You need to put effort in if you want to put on mass and look good if you are naturally very skinny. Losing weight is easier than gaining weight. Especially for someone of your body type. As soon as you stop trying to look for a quick fix and listening to the stuff you need to do you will start getting results. What do you want people here to say? People who put loads of effort into their training and diet and make sacrifices to look the way they do? Nobody is going to advise you to just take steroids without the right training or diet.

I'm just trying to help ya pal. If you wanna just take steroids without the gym work go ahead. It is up to you after all. See what happens but I wouldn't do it though.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

everything was said already....if you still don't know what to do....well...you are just trolling around:lol:

Ninja


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Haden said:


> I know exactly what I want, it's just harder to explain. I never said I don't want to gain muscle, I'm just not interested in goin down the gym pumping iron for hours on end. When I say I want to put on weight, I just mean I want a more 'average' body type.


youre still not getting the point mate. unless you want to be fat. you need to train your muscles to get bigger. you dont have to be obsessed with it. 3 45 min gym sessions a week coupled with a good diet should see you right if youre just looking to gain a better body from it. and after you see the differences, which i promise that you will aslong as you go regularly, you will start to hear people commenting on how good you look and asking if youve been going to the gym and after those comments start coming, id bet my bottom dollar that you start enjoying it and train harder.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Haden said:


> I already said I used to use the gym regularly, so this doesn't even apply to me. What I said was that I don't want to use steroids AND become a gym freak.
> 
> Using a gym isn't even an option for me at the moment anyway due to where I now live and other circumstance, which is another reason for ruling it out. So yeah maybe I am looking for a "quick fix", it's not like I'm trying to LOSE weight so why should I have to put so much effort into gaining a little.


you are talking sh#te now. you said you dont want to be fat and the only thing eating will do is make you fat unless you train. did you misread the website domain name as www.uk-fat.co.uk? thought not. so you have intentionally come onto a MUSCLE website and said you dont want to train. not having a gym is no excuse neither mate. go on youtube and look at bodyweight exercises you can do in your bedroom. not everyone on here is a powerlifter. theres a lot of people in your boat aswell but they listen to what we are saying. in an earlier post you said that of course youre honest because it would defeat the objective of asking for advice didnt you??? it defeats the objective of asking for advice if you dont listen to the answers aswell mate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

big ste said:


> Try drinking 6 pints of full fat milk per day for a month... I bet you put weight on


Agree with this completly! I struggled putting on weight for years then i found out about the GOMAD diet. (Gallon of milk per day or roughly 4 litres). Its worked for me up untill now but my gains are leveling so time to increase my calories further!

Drink as much milk as you can and try and get some good meals whilst drinking it throughout the day. Hope your not lactose intollerent!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

JohnStubbs said:


> There are no quick fixes. You need to put effort in if you want to put on mass and look good if you are naturally very skinny. Losing weight is easier than gaining weight. Especially for someone of your body type. As soon as you stop trying to look for a quick fix and listening to the stuff you need to do you will start getting results. What do you want people here to say? People who put loads of effort into their training and diet and make sacrifices to look the way they do? Nobody is going to advise you to just take steroids without the right training or diet.
> 
> I'm just trying to help ya pal. If you wanna just take steroids without the gym work go ahead. It is up to you after all. See what happens but I wouldn't do it though.


Ive seen people take steroids without the right diet and training and they achieved nothing except losing money! Steroids promote better muscle recovery but in order for them to work they require the correct nutrients for growth and to stimulate growth the muscle needs to be put under increasing work load. Its a series which cant have any weak links.

i found gaining weight difficult but my problem was my diet, now im working on improving it and im seeing results!

Even if you dont want to be huge and full of muscles you still need train your muscles with heavy weight to promote your body to grow and adapt. Im still a newbie but i believe these to be the fundamental ways to get your body growing.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes you will gain weight. No you won't keep it.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Haden said:


> No because I don't want it to all turn to muscle,
> 
> .


Holy crap mate, you realise thats blasphemous on this site???????????? mg: mg:


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

He should just go to the doctors and ask for reverse lipo !!! There's the quick fix right there!!!!!

P.s I'll donate the fat


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

madmanc89 said:


> you are talking sh#te now. you said you dont want to be fat and the only thing eating will do is make you fat unless you train. did you misread the website domain name as www.uk-fat.co.uk? thought not. so you have intentionally come onto a MUSCLE website and said you dont want to train. not having a gym is no excuse neither mate. go on youtube and look at bodyweight exercises you can do in your bedroom. not everyone on here is a powerlifter. theres a lot of people in your boat aswell but they listen to what we are saying. in an earlier post you said that of course youre honest because it would defeat the objective of asking for advice didnt you??? it defeats the objective of asking for advice if you dont listen to the answers aswell mate.


well said, im still a newbie here and belive me bud its well worth listening to these guys, ive already learned countless pieces of info on diet, workout routines etc thanks to many of the guys on this forum and will still be learning for a good while to come !


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Does everyone realise that this thread is 8 weeks old... the OP is long gone.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's keep discussing it anyway! If you wanna put on weight you need to quit your job and drink 15 cans of lager a day


----------



## Haden (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies since the last time I posted.

Maybe I did come to the wrong forum but I came here because my question was about steroids (don't mean to offend anyone...) and I wasn't sure where else to go.

As I said before, I used to go to the gym and yeah my arms got bigger and my chest got bigger and so on, but to be honest I just thought it looked a bit silly because it was like it wasn't proportionate with the rest of my body. i.e. pecs stuck on to a skinny body, like you could still see a bit of bone from my ribcage that sort of thing. Basically I was still lacking in the places where there isn't really muscle... and that's basically why I started this thread, cos I wanted to find out if there was a way to overcome THAT part of it... I didn't come here to ask if working out would make me gain muscle lol I kinda already knew that one myself funnily enough.

I think I've had my answer though..."no". Or maybe I'm not listening right and you're saying there is a routine that would help me gain weight ALL over, not just in certain locations so it looks odd..

I could show you a picture of a body which I'd be happy with, but probably none of you would understand because it's not muscley, and this is a muscle forum lol.

Anyway, on to the milk thing. I thought you were joking at first, but seriously, 6 pints a day? That's a ridiculous amount? I don't even like to think what my skin would look like after a month haha. Anyway if you're serious about it, what would happen when I stopped drinking 6 pints a day and reverted to a normal amount? Gained weight drops off?

Cheers


----------

